# September 2013 Monthly Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Super Hero Dogs*
Pictures of what makes your dog a super hero to you
(Could be amazing talents or just being a good friend)​ 

*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)* 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to approximately Thursday, September 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around September 28th to September 30th.​


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

...


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

*...*


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogbonesca (Sep 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

*photo removed as requested by poster*


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Aneta (Sep 8, 2013)

*photo removed - rule#2 **


----------



## cherylynnj (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Zoey by Switchblade906, on Flickr


----------



## jenmpg (Aug 23, 2013)

...


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

**photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

....











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

**photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------

